# Honda GCV160 carborator schematic



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

Looking for a carb schematic. I think i need to clean the jets. It will not start.
Runs for a couple seconds with starter fluid.
Thanks.


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

carb needs a good cleaning ill see if i can come up with a break down for you. If you dont have luck cleaning it those carbs are very cheap 15.00 to 25.00 .
Make sure you remove number 15thats the pilot screw, use brake cleaner and spray in each and every hole to make sure they are all clear. Try to avoid carb cleaner as this is very harsh and can damage the orings and gaskets.


----------



## Cazimere (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Rotti : )


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

Dont try to take # 23 out you will break it and will need to buy a new one.


----------



## gorak55 (Mar 22, 2010)

hi ive had the same problem as you seem to be having. it started last year i managed to get the mower running. but the tick over isnt right the engine either over revs on mid to high throttle. i found this diagram im gonna take my carb off this weekend. this is the link from the honda website
honda-engines-eu.com/sv/images/59139.pdf[/url]
ive had to miss the 3W'S off the begining of the web address because its my first reply.

hope this helps kind regards "gorak"


----------



## DaddyO78 (Jun 17, 2010)

#23 is the most important one!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

DaddyO78 said:


> #23 is the most important one!


Most important for what?


----------

